# Drinking Watering System Young Bird Team



## GrizzleTeam (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm looking for some professional simple advice to naturally enhance my young bird team performance this year in regards there drinking watering system, before and after short and long races.

Right now and considering i have 32 of them up and flying around the loft an hour on the wing and flying stock, i been giving them a mixture of apple cider vinegar, garlic, honey, lemon and ginger one shot glass pre gallon of water once a week. Is this to much or to little ?

I also invested in NATURALINE but haven't giving it to them yet, what days and how many days should i use NATURALINE as well as the Apple cider vinegar, garlic, honey, lemon and ginger mixture, i also use raw beets in the water as well, is this to much? 

Looking forward to the feed back.


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

WOW ! I believe thats a bit too much. The ACV alone would be good, 1oz to a gallon of water. After a race the honey ( alone ) would be a good thing to do , do not let it all day in hot weather though. The ginger, I would never do that - try it yourself, its horrible. My wife mixes honey and lemon when I'm sick. Garlic is OK I guess but don't know about the mix. 
Somebody else chime in, I just do the ACV to change the ph of the water. They now have several products out that claim to do the same thing.


----------



## GrizzleTeam (Apr 23, 2017)

wildcat hunter said:


> WOW ! I believe thats a bit too much. The ACV alone would be good, 1oz to a gallon of water. After a race the honey ( alone ) would be a good thing to do , do not let it all day in hot weather though. The ginger, I would never do that - try it yourself, its horrible. My wife mixes honey and lemon when I'm sick. Garlic is OK I guess but don't know about the mix.
> Somebody else chime in, I just do the ACV to change the ph of the water. They now have several products out that claim to do the same thing.


Real Hot weather, they get fresh water in AM and electrolytes mid day, Thanks for the feed back,


----------



## GrizzleTeam (Apr 23, 2017)

GrizzleTeam said:


> I'm looking for some professional simple advice to naturally enhance my young bird team performance this year in regards there drinking watering system, before and after short and long races.
> 
> Right now and considering i have 32 of them up and flying around the loft an hour on the wing and flying stock, i been giving them a mixture of apple cider vinegar, garlic, honey, lemon and ginger one shot glass pre gallon of water once a week. Is this to much or to little ?
> 
> ...


Just to be clear, the Apple cider vinegar, garlic, honey, lemon and ginger mixture is once a week on a Tuesday, beets are giving once a week as well Friday before shipping a race.


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi All, The Following Attachments Were Sent To Me By My Good Friend Tony Huhn I Dont Agree On Every Thing That Is In The Attachments But most Of It Is Very Good Info. He Dont Mention A Lot Of Supplements That I Use Like Oregano,Elderberry Extract I Have Not Given My Birds Any Antibiotics In Years But I Do Not Race Anymore But If I Were Still Racing I Would Have To Use Them Cause They Would Be Mixing With Other Birds Who Might Be Sick. Feel Free To Call Or E-mail Tony He Is A Super Nice Guy And He Loves To Help Pigeon Flyers. I Am Sorry I Cant Download The Files They Are DOC. Files But If Any One Wants Them You Can E-mail Me At [email protected] And I Will Send Them To You. Beachwood


----------



## medjaguar (Apr 15, 2018)

i'm use Apple cider vinegar for fresh water is doing good


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

GrizzleTeam said:


> I'm looking for some professional simple advice to naturally enhance my young bird team performance this year in regards there drinking watering system, before and after short and long races.
> 
> Right now and considering i have 32 of them up and flying around the loft an hour on the wing and flying stock, i been giving them a mixture of apple cider vinegar, garlic, honey, lemon and ginger one shot glass pre gallon of water once a week. Is this to much or to little ?
> 
> ...


Are you not supplying a probiotic? With all the acids you are using you absolutely have to. Best of luck.


----------



## GrizzleTeam (Apr 23, 2017)

rpalmer said:


> Are you not supplying a probiotic? With all the acids you are using you absolutely have to. Best of luck.


 They get there fair share of probiotics once a week, mixed with maxi oil on the feed with brewers yeast, oregano, flax seed and sunflower hearts.


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

I give apple cider vinegar 2x a week 2 tbls per gallon. I also give a vitamin probiotic supplement in the water 2x a week not at the same time as the vinegar. Also once a week they get red cell on their feed. Been using this for a few years and seems to work out good. I know a few guys that add garlic to their water also but I haven't and they swear by it.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

The one thing you need to be certain of when you're adding a lot of things to the water, is that you want to make sure it hasn't caused them to reduce the amount of water they drink. When you're adding a lot of hit and miss kind of additives, it's hard know which had any value. I've used most of the things you mention and often it just made me think I was getting somewhere, when I had no proof. You can add something to the feed or water one week and have a great race......you might have had the same result with nothing?


----------

